# For your entertainment: Mario's Café



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a film I made about my local café, featuring a 21 year-old one group Astra and a barista in denial.


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Brilliant! Many thanks for that! Really enjoyed it!!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Mario told me today that he asked Union roasters whether they could supply him with coffee. They came and looked at his cafe and said they wouldn't supply him unless he bought a new machine. They didn't even want to taste his coffee (which is actually rather good).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

An entertaining video, thanks for sharing

I appreciate he's busy but wiping the steam wand after each use only takes seconds. Would you be kind enough to point that out to him?

I wonder if he ever will fire his waitress. I reckon he'll be there in another 20 years too


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Glenn said:


> An entertaining video, thanks for sharing
> 
> I appreciate he's busy but wiping the steam wand after each use only takes seconds. Would you be kind enough to point that out to him?


 I'll tell him!



> I wonder if he ever will fire his waitress. I reckon he'll be there in another 20 years too


Lily, the waitress, was late every day I filmed. In the end she left to go to college.

He never did have to fire her.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Very interesting video - thanks. I agree with Glenn's observation about the wand. The first thing I look at when going into a new place is the wand because if that is dirty, you can bet your life the machine will need a good clean too.

Interesting also is that the bag of beans is from Kirkland - the trading name for Costco (cash and carry). I have in the past been put off buying from them but I might give it a go next time I go to Costco.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

sandykt said:


> Interesting also is that the bag of beans is from Kirkland - the trading name for Costco (cash and carry).


 I think that was just the decaf coffee from Costco. His regular beans are from an Italian supplier.

He is about to upgrade the machine but I think he has a sentimental attachment to it...

Glad you enjoyed the film and thanks for watching.


----------

